# 72069, 72080 or 72090?????



## Kimberley (May 28, 2009)

SCOLIOSIS SERIES, TWO VIEWS

HISTORY:  Minimal scoliosis on a previous study

DISCUSSION:  Standing AP and lateral views of the thoracolumbar spine were obtained.  Comparison is made to a study dated 11/01/07.

No significant scoliosis remains in the thoracic or lumbar spine.  The vertebrae are in good alignment.  No bone or disc space abnormalities are seen.

IMPRESSION: Resolution of the previously noted minimal thoracic scoliosis.\

I'm leaning towards 72080, even though it states standing????


----------



## pratap82 (May 29, 2009)

*72069..*

Hi,

I will go for 72069

Typically a film is taken of the thoracolumbar spine from front to back (AP) while the patient is standing erect. This film is used to detect any curvature of the spine when scoliosis or other pathology may be present.

Regards, :


----------



## Kimberley (May 29, 2009)

Any other comments?


----------



## kumeena (May 29, 2009)

I agree with 72069. seems OK to me.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jun 8, 2011)

*Standing* sereies...72069


----------

